
Reunion.com Raises Massive $25 Million Series A Round - farmer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/16/reunioncom-gets-25-million-for-meeting-old-friends/
======
Readmore
I agree but I don't think we'll see the same kind of fallout as last time. The
fact that we (app devs), can maintain sites with much less cost means that
even if people go bust with stupid ideas it should be much easier for good
ones to weather the storm.

------
brett
28 million users? Has anyone even heard of them before?

The premium account seems to add features that are anti-community fostering.
If you're working on a social network I would think it's a bad thing if a
writeup about you includes the phrase "snooping features".

~~~
jcwentz
That is very fishy. Where can that 28m number come from? From some popular
widget they bought or something?

------
pg
I've been resisting the idea, but I have to say that this is starting to feel
like another Bubble.

~~~
abstractbill
Out of interest, do you think anything about YC would be likely to change if
this did turn out to be Bubble2.0? Would you be likely to scale it back, or to
continue funding companies and hope that some of them could ride out the storm
for however many years it takes?

~~~
pg
I do wonder what we'd do if the weather suddenly got worse. We might have to
encourage companies to be more self-funding. Maybe we'd accept fewer.

~~~
zaidf
It is actually cool to do a startup following a burst in some ways. I remember
early days of my uncle's start-up in 2001 and there was little pressure of
making something to sell off in a year or two. You knew if you did a start-up
it was either for the long haul or you don't do one. That is an important
lesson for hacker entrepreneurs today: just because you CAN launch another
idea technically you shouldn't if you already have something promising going
on.

Plus it made for nice media stories to "survive" the bubble.

I forgot to mention the current salary is 2-3x what was being demanded back in
'01-02 in India.

------
mattjaynes
Wow. Yes, this is a scary development. This could easily be built by a couple
of hackers with a few thousand dollars. I wrote about taking unnecessary money
like this a few weeks ago at:

Outside Money and Irritable Bowel Syndrome

<http://blog.nanobeepers.com/2007/02/20/outside-money-and-irritable-bowel-
syndrome/>

------
danielha
I cringed when I saw the $25 million number and I cringed again when I saw
what the site was.

